# Elk and buffalo pieces



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I used the Aspire to design this elk, but only to make profile cutouts to glue up for hand carving. I also used aspire to create correctly scaled profile cuts for the antlers. They were carved out of PVC, carved, than heated and formed to the correct shape. 


DId about the same thing with the Buffalo carousel piece but did use the cnc to carve on side of the buffalo.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dang you’ve got some mad skills there Scott. In a league all by yourself . Thanks for sharing


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

whew!!!!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The transformations from beginning to end are fairly amazing Scott.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Amazing work love


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

@Scottart

Simply genius! Amazing, the vision, handwork and the outcome.

Nothing like having some beefalo. How big are these guys?

Care to let us know whats that coming up in the background?
Looks like a wing.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

That is fantastic work, Scott! Just fabulous! Good eye and good job on these.

David


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Amazing!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Great Scott those are nice.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's fantastic Scott, nice work and thanks for showing us the progression.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, Scott.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

My hero does it again!!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Your the Master, Hard for me to believe your work.
Herb


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Just excellent work


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Holy moly! Those are amazing!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Ugly

it is a Mushroom fairy in the back ground. no cnc work there. just chainsaw

The Elk is 24" wide, 15" deep and 30" tall.

the BUffalo is about 12 x 12"


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> My hero does it again!!


you need new heroes JOhn...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You are much too modest, Scott. Many steps above us mere mortals.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott, I suspect you have some kind of high functioning savant skills going on there 

Unfortunately for me , I’m an Idiot Savant , minus the savant part :|


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

YOU TWO are hilarious... I will how ever check with the wife unit again to see if I am some kind of Genius or savant. I doubt that I can post her answer..


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yup, tell her RainMan told you so . That will go over even better :lol:


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Yup, tell her RainMan told you so . That will go over even better :lol:


do you have a spare bedroom
?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Joanie, you are married to a carving God!!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

wonderful. Love them


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Scottart said:


> YOU TWO are hilarious... I will how ever check with the wife unit again to see if I am some kind of Genius or savant. I doubt that I can post her answer..


Number one thing mine says about me. “ You’re not as funny as you think you are, dear “

Scott, you keep setting the bar, insanely high. Very nice work!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

artman60 said:


> Number one thing mine says about me. “ You’re not as funny as you think you are, dear “
> 
> Scott, you keep setting the bar, insanely high. Very nice work!


thanks Artie. I think I married her cousin..


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome as always. When I grow up I want to be like you.


----------

